# People With Black Sand



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey guys,

I want to replace my current gravel in my 90g tank with some black sand, but there is a small problem...I can't seem to find any.

So I was wondering where you guys with black sand got it from....

thanks for the help!


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Got mine at Petco, but some people get theres at Home Depot or Lowes.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

diceman69 said:


> Got mine at Petco, but some people get theres at Home Depot or Lowes.
> [snapback]790738[/snapback]​


I don't have a PetCo around here so I guess I will have to take a look at lowes

thanks, buddy


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i think he got white sand, not black sand

i got 60 lbs of estes black sand(best stuff around) for $40, and shipping was only $20 and it arrived in two days. fedex...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i got my black sand from petland


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

got mine at petsmart... $20/20lbs I dont think the home improvement stores have black sand, i believe it is just standard sand and its way cheaper.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

> i got 60 lbs of estes black sand(best stuff around) for $40, and shipping was only $20 and it arrived in two days. fedex...


from where?

there is not a petland or petsmart in my area...I don't believe that pat supplies plus has black sand and that is the only pet store in my area besides a lfs called 'Downtown Hound' and they do not carry sand at all









I will check out those store's websites though


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ya i got the same deal as cade.........and i also have the same log........







spooky aint it?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

estes from lfs 25lbs for $20


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> ya i got the same deal as cade.........and i also have the same log........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spoooooky indeed... i always thought petsmart only sold originals!!







got a pic of your tank with it??


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i got mine from www.petluvers.com


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Does the Black Sand from an aquarium supplier have to be cleaned as much before going in your tank, as the stuff from Home Depot?...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Speedy said:


> Does the Black Sand from an aquarium supplier have to be cleaned as much before going in your tank, as the stuff from Home Depot?...
> [snapback]791182[/snapback]​


It is recommended.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Yes...I always do.
But is it like the nightmare that I read about all time regarding "play sand"?

If I could purchase black sand from my LFS and not have to wash it a dozen times and lose a 1/4 of it down the drain, it might be a better buy for me.
Hopefully, better quality too....In that it's cleaner to begin with.

Anyone else have comments?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.aquariumpros.com/Merchant2/merc...&Product_Count=

this is where i got mine i have got stuff from this site acouple of times and i like them


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

How much of a chore was it to clean as opposed to what's called "play-sand"?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have never had a problem cleaning it i dont know as compared to play sand i have always had black sand i just vac it once a week and i aggitate the sand once a week to get rid of trapped air in it


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Good to know...Thanks


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Speedy said:


> How much of a chore was it to clean as opposed to what's called "play-sand"?
> [snapback]791539[/snapback]​


Its not even that hard. I did my play sand in like a half hour.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

You can use sandblasting sand. It's black, and cheap.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmmm i might consider changing up to sand i think itll look better


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

although you can use sandblasting "black" sand, it isn't suggested because of it's roughness. black aquarium sand is smooth to the touch and has a different type of texture to it than sandblasting black sand. spend the extra money and do your tank up right. you will thank yourself int he long run. i got my black sand for $3 every 5lbs. i bought 40lbs for $24 from my lfs and it's jet black sand. it was easy to wash, and have no complaints so far. play sand is really cheap and there is a sticky on it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I called....

Petland: didnt have any
Petco: didnt have any
Petsmart: didnt have any

I don't know if they were just out of stock or what. I wanted to just go the actual store to buy it so that I did not have to pay for shipping, but it looks like I am gonna have to.

petluvers.com seems to be the best deal on the best sand. it should only cost me$85 for 90lbs including shipping.

the other cheapest place was aquariumpros.com which had 'Carib Sea Tahitian Moon' sand @ 12.39 per 20lbs. however shipping is $37 and that was for 80lbs.

Petluvers $19.15 for 30lbs ($57.45 for 90lbs) & $27.33 shipping = $84.78
Aquariumpros $12.39 for 20lbs ($49.56 for 80lbs) & $36.32 shipping = $85.88

So I save 1 dollar and 10cents & get 10lbs more sand with Petluvers :nod:

thanks, *illnino*


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

you're going to spend $85 on 90 lbs of black sand???

ouch, for that price i would just say f black sand

but thats me


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Fresh said:


> you're going to spend $85 on 90 lbs of black sand???
> 
> ouch, for that price i would just say f black sand
> 
> ...


that's the best price that I can find...no local stores have to so I am going to have to pay for shipping on top of the price of the sand. shipping is not cheap for 90lbs either









perhaps I will call the same stores that I called today and see if they actually carry black sand and if so when they will be getting some in or if they can order it for me so that i don't have to pay for shipping. but I kinda wanted to get this gravel switched with sand so that I can finish up setting up the tank how I want it. that way my rhom will adjust to his new home faster & enjoy the new setup....im sure he will like the live plants :nod: . He'll feel more at home.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

the 90lbs for $85 after shipping is not a bad price at all to be honest. some places will charge $4.99 for a 5lb bag of black sand. $1/lb ending up being 90lbs. if you order online, it will be delivered straight to you and can possibly save you $5 and a trip to the store, lugging around 90lbs into your car... i lucked out though, my lfs sells it for $2.99 for a 5lb. bag. although i could have gotten playsand.. 50lbs of it for $3.50 at homedepot.. that's what i'm going to put in my 120g tank.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

13.99 for 20 pounds of Tahitian black moon sand from big als. I just ordered 40 pounds and shipping cost to my zip code is less than 14.00...


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

will be looking into getting black sand for the larger tank i will be getting when i move out into my own place with the girlfriend in late 2005. i think some of the examples ive seen on this site with black sand look fantastic. the larger tank will be in my living room so i want it to look top notch. 
i was even thinking about black sand with a small amount of white gravel mixed in. i mean small amount, a couple of pieces of gravel every square inch max.


----------



## jdmwrx (Dec 8, 2004)

i have plecos and eels in another tank, so would the rougher texture of playsand affect them at all?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

tweekie said:


> will be looking into getting black sand for the larger tank i will be getting when i move out into my own place with the girlfriend in late 2005. i think some of the examples ive seen on this site with black sand look fantastic. the larger tank will be in my living room so i want it to look top notch.
> *i was even thinking about black sand with a small amount of white gravel mixed in.* i mean small amount, a couple of pieces of gravel every square inch max.
> [snapback]800402[/snapback]​


even though you only want a small amount of white rocks.. i woudlnt' do it. my sand has a few rocks in it, they came with the sand and everytime i see one, it bothers me.. it sticks out like crazy..

i have seen black and white sand mixed though, in saltwater tanks. looks like salt and pepper, it honestly looked pretty nice. they sell that particular sand like that though.. and i think it was aragonite.. so it shoulnt' be used in freshwater.


----------

